# Riding after surgery



## DakotaNZ (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi there, I had a laproscopic bilateral salpingectomy 3 weeks ago. I feel pretty good and wondered when I can get back in the saddle safely. I have tried contacting my gyno but she is so slow to check back so wondered if anyone else had gone through this surgery and how long you had to wait?


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Trainee nurse here that spent a year working in general surgery - you really should get your gyno/doctor to give you the go ahead as no one on the internet can know your history and you can't take anyone's word for it (please dont). But I wanted to let you know that usually you're looking at weeks, 6 at minimum, in case you're determined to get in the saddle. More with complications. Depends if yours was a straight forward day case and other medical history etc. Be safe and I hope you have a smooth recovery!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Agree with @Kalraii ... only your health care treaters can assess your particular situation. Not random people on the internet. Glad to hear you are feeling good enough to get the itch to ride again! :thumbsup: Just wait until you are cleared by your Gyno/Dr. :wave:


----------



## DakotaNZ (Jun 22, 2016)

My gyno originally said 3wks but I haven't been able to get in touch with her to get the go ahead which is super annoying. I was just curious how other people coped with it, I'm not going to do anything until I get the all clear, just wondering if 3wks was enough for most people. I have good health, surgery went very and have had no side effects.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Those I know that had it were told to give it a full 4 weeks. 6 if there were any irregularities or issues early on after surgery. You'd need to ask your doctor though as they would be the only one to advise since they are aware of your history and how the procedure went.


----------

